# Giant 2014



## th_philipp (19. Juli 2013)

Ich teile es mal:

http://giantbikes.weebly.com/trance.html

2014 haben viele bereits gezeigte Bikes eine langweilige Lackierung. Das Gulf Design schaut aber ganz nett aus.

Update: Link Kopieren und in neuem Tab einfügen - dann geht es. Direkter Klick klappt gerade nicht (mehr)


----------



## big_scoop (25. Juli 2013)

ich find das Design nicht verkehrt... hoffentlich gibts auch bald Fotos der Alu Bikes. Was bis jetzt auffällt, keines der Räder setzt mehr auf die versenkbare Stütze von Giant... Reverb Stealth?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotty55 (28. Juli 2013)

Glory´s 2014
http://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=150086


----------



## DH_ (29. Juli 2013)

gibts schon was zum Reign X? Speziell zum Reign SX, das wär nämlich meine Preisklasse, aber wenn die Farbe wieder so wird wie die von diesem Jahr, dann gute Nacht...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (31. Juli 2013)

Reign X bleibt unverändert, aber Giant hat für heuer scheinbar die Preise recht ordentlich angezogen.


----------



## big_scoop (31. Juli 2013)

heisst?


----------



## big_scoop (13. August 2013)

Hier die ersten Infos von Giant selbst http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/news/article/giant.prasentiert.seine.neuen.bike.highlights.2014/16841/

und hier noch mehr Fotos :http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/news/bikes-parts/neu-2014-giant-xtc-anthem-trance-talon-und-lady-bikes-in-27-5-zoll.831402.2.htm

mich würden jetzt nur noch die 29er Trance Modelle interessieren die Modelle in den USA sind ja sicherlich nicht identisch?!
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/trance.x.29er.1/14835/66297/


----------



## flyingcruiser (13. August 2013)

big_scoop schrieb:


> mich würden jetzt nur noch die 29er Trance Modelle interessieren die Modelle in den USA sind ja sicherlich nicht identisch?!



Da gab es immer kleinere Unterschiede bei Bremsen, Kurbel oder Reifen.


----------



## big_scoop (13. August 2013)

Auch Design und Farbgebung waren in den unterschiedlichen Ländern nie identisch


----------



## EmDoubleU (20. August 2013)

Hi,

auf der USA-Seite von Giant gibt es für 2014 keine Alu-29er XTC mehr, nur noch die Carbon 29er. Giant setzt bei den günstigeren Alu-XTC-Modellen ausschließlich auf 27,5".

Insofern mehr als fraglich, ob es für den deutschen Markt noch Alu-29er-XTC in 2014 geben wird.


----------



## Goldi03421 (20. August 2013)

Gibt's schon Bilder vom 2014er Reign?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride_science (20. August 2013)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Gibt's schon Bilder vom 2014er Reign?



Wie es bis jetzt aussieht gibts wohl eher kein nächstes Reign sondern ein Trance SX (vorn 160mm, hinten 140mm und 27,5 LR)...
siehe: http://m.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/article/giant-2014-mountain-bikes-first-look-38013


----------



## Trialbiker82 (20. August 2013)

Da kann ich mich echt noch über mein 2013 Reign freuen


----------



## ride_science (21. August 2013)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Da kann ich mich echt noch über mein 2013 Reign freuen



Sehe ich auch so! Würde mir sofort auch eines kaufen...mich hält lediglich der Overdrive2 Standard (1-1/2 auf 1-1/4) des Steuerrohr (-lagers) davon ab, da ich auf eine andere Gabel wechseln will.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (21. August 2013)

ride_science schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so! Würde mir sofort auch eines kaufen...mich hält lediglich der Overdrive2 Standard (1-1/2 auf 1-1/4) des Steuerrohr (-lagers) davon ab, da ich auf eine andere Gabel wechseln will.


Hmmm...mein Händler bot mir ohne weiteres an die Gabel vor dem Kauf zu tauschen.
Wollte erst ne Lyrik aber irgendwie blieb dann doch die FOX.
Bereut hab ich es nicht. Das Gabel läuft absolut genial.
Frag mal bei deinem Händler nach


----------



## ride_science (23. August 2013)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Hmmm...mein Händler bot mir ohne weiteres an die Gabel vor dem Kauf zu tauschen.
> Wollte erst ne Lyrik aber irgendwie blieb dann doch die FOX.
> Bereut hab ich es nicht. Das Gabel läuft absolut genial.
> Frag mal bei deinem Händler nach



Klingt schon mal gut, dass du mit deiner FOX zufrieden bist! Taucht Sie beim stärkeren Bremsen auf steilen technischen Stücken nicht zu stark weg? Das wäre nämlich der Grund weswegen ich eine Gabel nehmen würde die auch eine einstellbare low-speed Druckstufe hat.

lg Christoph


----------



## big_scoop (23. August 2013)

was hat das alles mit der 2014er Giantpalette zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mophi (28. August 2013)

hi, habt ihr bestimmt schon alle gesehen...

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/30911


----------



## Trialbiker82 (28. August 2013)

Inkompetentes Video aber das Trance SX ist geil


----------



## Bikedude001 (31. August 2013)

Ein paar Bilder von der Eurobike..... mehr Bilder im Album.

Glory 0 : 4999,-






Glory 2 : 2399,-






Reign SX: 1999,-






Reign X0: 4599,-








Trance Advanced Carbon: 4199,-







Trance 2 Alu : 1999,-


----------



## big_scoop (2. September 2013)

Ich habe eben bei meinem Händler einen Blick in den 2014er Katalog für Deutschland geworfen und das Design der Räder ist mit dem von der USA Homepage identisch...

Also noch mal :http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/trance.x.29er.1/14835/66297/


----------



## mtintel (8. September 2013)

Heute fiel mir auf, dass es bei den Giant 2014 Modellen eine Verbindung gibt, die zwischen Tretlager und Sitzstrebe verläuft, und fast parallel zum Sitzrohr hinauf geht. Weiß jemand bzw. hat jemand eine Vermutung, wofür das gut sein soll? Sieht mir auf den ersten Blick sehr nach ein Schlamm und Laubfangmaschine aus


----------



## flyingcruiser (8. September 2013)

Die Strebe ist Teil des Hinterbaus und ist nicht neu.


----------



## Verheizer (17. Oktober 2013)

Meint ihr der Mehrpreis vom 2014er trance 2 lohnt sich im Vergleich zum trance 3 2014?


----------



## mophi (18. Oktober 2013)

@Verheizer: Ich antworte jetzt mal im guten juristischen Stil: Es kommt drauf an. 

Auf was legst du wert? Ich stand 2012 vor der gleichen Entscheidung und habe mich aufgrund des damals etwas besseren Fahrwerks für das teurere Trance 2 entschieden. 

Ich denke, dass sich die beiden Dämpfer bei den 2014er Modellen nicht allzu viel geben. Bei der Gabel denke ich, dass Fox im Trance 2 schon die etwas bessere Performance hat.
Bei allem anderen sind die Unterschiede m.E. nicht ganz so dramatisch und hier hat man schnell auch mal umgerüstet. Andere Federelemente gehen halt gleich ins Geld.

Das ist meine persönliche Einschätzung, es wird auch einige geben, die werden dir etwas anderes sagen. Letzten Endes musst du, wie schon oben erwähnt, selbst entscheiden, auf was du wert legst.
Alles in allem denke ich nicht, dass die Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Rädern so groß ist, Fox ist nun mal teurer als RS. Ob sie immer besser sind, lasse ich mal unbeantwortet.


----------



## homopus (19. Oktober 2013)

@Verheizer:
Auch zwischen Trance 2 und 3 bzw. Anthem 2 und 3 gibt es einen ganz wesntlichen Unterschied. Nämlich das die jeweils teureren Modelle Oversize2 Steuerrohrschafte 
verwenden, was wie hier schon mehrfach angesprochen bedeutet das du ein echtes Problem beim Wechsel von Vorbau, Steursatz und vor allen Dingen der Gabel bekommst. 
Aus genau diesem Grund habe ich mich für das günstigere Anthem 3LTD 2014 entschieden und bereue diese Entscheidung nicht eine Sekunde


----------



## Andy71 (20. Oktober 2013)

Beim Wechsel von Vorbau und Steuersatz geb ich Dir Recht, da ist man eher beschränkt auf die Giant Komponenten, aber Du kannst nach wie vor jede Gabel einbauen, nur keine 1,5 Zoll durchgehend!
Der Rahmen hat ein ganz normales tapered Steuerrohr, nur die obere Lagerschale hat einen anderen Durchmesser !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homopus (20. Oktober 2013)

Habe das bisher immer so verstanden, dass die verbauten Federgabeln bei den Oversize2-Modellen dann auch das Sondermaß "tapered 1 1/4  auf 1,5"
besitzen  
Dementsprechend wird das auch selbst auf der Giant Seite mit dem Gabelschaft bei den Oversize2-Modellen beschreiben...


----------



## Andy71 (20. Oktober 2013)

Stimmt ja auch, aber trotzdem könntest Du jede andere Gabel mit Reducer einbauen !!

Der VERKAUF einer OD2 Gabel wird schwierig !!


----------



## BassSetAlight (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich sehe das nicht so schlimm mit dem Overdrive 2.
Ich fahre meine Gabel einfach so lange bis sie im Ar*** ist. Und wenn ich mir dann ne schöne neue Gabel kaufe, gönne ich mir einfach nen neuen 1 1/8 - 1,5 Steursatz und nen neuen Vorbau. Und ich geh eh mal davon aus, dass wenn die Gabel den Geist aufgibt wirds für den Steuersatz auch langsam Zeit den mal zu erneuern.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (22. Oktober 2013)

Genauso!!
Warum ne gut funktionierende Gabel verkaufen? Vorbau wechseln ist doof aber meine Erfahrung, die Hersteller verbauen schon die richtige Länge.


----------



## Andy71 (22. Oktober 2013)

Eben!
Der Schaftdurchmesser hat nichts mit der Funktion der Gabel zu tun !!

Und da die heutigen Gabeln alle recht gut laufen, sehe ich da kein großes Problem.

Wenn sie mal defekt sein sollte, kann man sich immer noch "ärgern" !

Aber Giant hat auch passende Vorbauten, in diversen Längen! 

Das vergessen leider viele!


----------



## BassSetAlight (22. Oktober 2013)

Und den find ich vom Look eigentlich auch voll cool, mit der offenen gefrästen Alu Stelle....
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/gear/product/contact.am.od2/884/44668/

Mal was anderes, da wir gerade beim Lenker und darum angekommen sind....
Wie oft wird denn so ein Steuersatz normal locker? Bei meinem Trance muss ich ca. alle 200 km, Lenker lockern, Ahead Kappe anziehen, alles ausrichten und wieder festschrauben. Das kann doch nicht normal sein, oder?
Ist mein Overdrive 2 Steuersatz im Arsch? Oder ist die Kralle zu schwach im Kabelschafft? Gibts was bessere wie diese Krallen für 1 1/4 Zoll?


----------



## Verheizer (24. Oktober 2013)

Danke homopus, das ist natürlich ein Argument. Ich hoffe, dass die Ausstattung des Trance 3 erstmal ausreicht und ich nicht später bereue nicht doch das Trance 2 genommen zu haben. Aber später mal evetuell auf eine 160mm Gabel zu wechseln hatte ich schon im Hinterkopf.


----------



## mw.dd (27. Oktober 2013)

Hat jemand einen Link zur Rahmengeo der 2014er Trance?


----------



## homopus (27. Oktober 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Link zur Rahmengeo der 2014er Trance?




http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-at/bikes/model/trance.27.5.1/15949/68854/#geometry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (27. Oktober 2013)

homopus schrieb:


> http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-at/bikes/model/trance.27.5.1/15949/68854/#geometry



Danke Die Seite für Österreich unterscheidet sich aber heftig von der für DE... Und es gibt ein Trance 27,5 in XS.


----------



## sharky (4. November 2013)

mophi schrieb:


> @VerheizerFox ist nun mal teurer als RS.


das halte ich für ein aftermark-ammenmärchen. fox verlang im aftermarkt mondpreise. dass sie die im OEM geschäft so durchdrücken können, wage ich zu bezweifeln. wenn der preisunterschied so groß wäre, wie im aftermarkt, dann würden die OEM sicher nicht in der breite fox einsetzen


----------



## Deleted 8566 (5. November 2013)

Mein Reign hat damals mit komplettem Fox Fahrwerk neu 1600 Euro gekostet. Insofern....


----------



## Verheizer (6. November 2013)

In einem amerikanischen Forum wurde das Trance 2 in L mit 13,7kg gemessen. Ist der Rahmen so schwer oder machen die Laufräder den Löwenanteil aus?


----------



## Bikedude001 (6. November 2013)

Hab bei mir im Laden das Trance 3 in M mit genau 13,7kg gewogen.
Das Trance 2 müsste etwas leichter sein.
Die ersten Trance 2 sollten übernächste bei mir eintreffen, kann ich gerne wiegen.


----------



## big_scoop (6. November 2013)

Die Laufradsätze in den Einsteigermodellen sind richtig schwere Brocken, der 29er SXC zum Beispiel wiegt 2,4kg. 

Alles in allem stimmt die Basis von Giant aber. Mein 29er Trance liegt aktuell bei 12.1kg mit Pedalen und das 26er Trance bringt  11,75kg auf die Waage. Letzteres allerdings auch mit verstellbarer Stütze von Giant, mit einer Plastestütze wäre das Rad noch mal knapp 500g leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PowderGott (7. November 2013)

@Bikedude001: Giant Trance 27.5 3 oder modell 2013?


----------



## Bikedude001 (7. November 2013)

PowderGott schrieb:


> @_Bikedude001_: Giant Trance 27.5 3 oder modell 2013?


 

Trance 3 Mod. 2014


----------



## Ponch (14. November 2013)

Wann wird das Giant Trance Advanced SX erhältlich sein und gibt es dazu schon Fahrberichte im Netz?


----------



## ride_science (15. November 2013)

Ponch schrieb:


> Wann wird das Giant Trance Advanced SX erhältlich sein und gibt es dazu schon Fahrberichte im Netz?



Also vom "normalen" Trance SX ist ein Bericht in der aktuellen Bike. 

lg Christoph

PS: hat mich meine schwere Entscheidung ein 2013er Reign zu kaufen nicht bereuen lassen


----------



## Ponch (15. November 2013)

Wurde es so verrissen? Wobei die Federelemente im normalen SX auch nicht viel taugen. Da spielt das SX Advanced mit dem Float X schon in einer anderen Liga.


----------



## Sandro-6.0 (15. November 2013)

ride_science schrieb:


> Also vom "normalen" Trance SX ist ein Bericht in der aktuellen Bike.
> 
> lg Christoph
> 
> PS: hat mich meine schwere Entscheidung ein 2013er Reign zu kaufen nicht bereuen lassen



Fand's ein bisschen seltsam, dass die Bike statt dem regulären Trance die Enduro Variante mit nur einem Kettenblatt wählt und sich dann über den dadurch eingeschränkten Einsatzbereich beschwert. Insgesamt hat das SX ja sehr gut abgeschnitten, passt nur nicht unbedingt zu den anderen Rädern im Test.

Weitere Tests:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Giant-Trance-Advanced-SX-First-Ride-2013.html

http://www.robinturningpages.blogspot.de/2013/10/review-giant-trance-sx-275.html

http://downhill-rangers.com/news/75060-giant-trance-sx-27-5-2014-im-test.html

http://www.bikeandride.cz/2013/09/giant-trance-sx-275-2014-test/

http://www.26in.fr/news/25840-essai-giant-trance-sx.html


----------



## ride_science (15. November 2013)

Sandro-6.0 schrieb:


> Fand's ein bisschen seltsam, dass die Bike statt dem regulären Trance die Enduro Variante mit nur einem Kettenblatt wählt und sich dann über den dadurch eingeschränkten Einsatzbereich beschwert. Insgesamt hat das SX ja sehr gut abgeschnitten, passt nur nicht unbedingt zu den anderen Rädern im Test.
> 
> Da hast du schon recht, allerdings wenn man die Berichte so vergleicht (auch normales Trance) dann hat sich für mich herauskristallisiert, dass Sie den Hinterbau noch nicht so gut im Griff haben wie es etwa beim Reign der Fall war. Stichwort aufgrund des "sehr" sensiblen Ansprechens ist eine Plattform öfter nötig. Wer den Reign Hinterbau kennt, weiß, dass der schon wirklich sensibel ist man aber auf die Plattform eigentlich verzichten kann.
> 
> Alles in allem hätte mich gerade das SX anstelle des Reign gereizt...frage mich ob schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem kürzeren Steuerrohr hat (schon klar 27,5 braucht kürzeres aber es ist eben noch kürzer als es 27,5 nötig machen würde , oder)? Wundere mich ob nicht bei steilem alpinen Gelände das Überschlagsgefühl stärker wird...


----------



## Ponch (15. November 2013)

Ich konnte das Alu SX gerade beim Giant Händler zur Probe fahren (nur auf dem Parkplatz).
Dabei hat es mir wirklich sehr gut gefallen. Der erste Eindruck stimmt also. Ins Gelände werde ich damit dann wohl nächste oder übernächste Woche. Dann wird mir ein Testbike organisiert.
Gefahren bin ich es in L (184cm groß). Die Größe passt, lediglich einen kürzeren Vorbau würde ich noch montieren da es mir schon etwas zu lang vorkam.
Tief war es vorne nicht (waren auch einige Spacer unter dem Vorbau).
Der Hinterbau sprach selbst mit dem einfachen Fox sehr gut an. Eine Plattform bräuchte ich dabei aber wohl kaum. So jedenfalls der erste Eindruck.
Der Verkäufer fährt ebenfalls das Reign mit 170mm Federweg und meint mit dem neuen Trance SX ist er auf keinen Fall langsamer unterwegs....


----------



## ride_science (15. November 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich schon eine deutsche Preisliste für die neuen Modelle (v.a. Trance 27.5 1 und SX)


----------



## active-bikes (15. November 2013)

Hier haben wir alle Preise für die 2014er:
http://www.active-bikes.de/giant_2014.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride_science (15. November 2013)

active-bikes schrieb:


> Hier haben wir alle Preise für die 2014er:
> http://www.active-bikes.de/giant_2014.php



Danke!
Wenn mir jetzt noch jemand sagt woher ich eine RS Pike mit overdrive 2 bekomme bin ich glücklich.


----------



## Ponch (15. November 2013)

Das würde mich auch interessieren. Alternativ kannst du aber auch eine normale Pike verbauen. Du brauchst nur einen anderen Steuersatz dafür meine ich gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Sandro-6.0 (15. November 2013)

Pike mit Overdrive 2 gibt es nicht, aber um eine normale getaperte Pike zu verbauen braucht man nur den oberen Teil des Steuersatzes zu ersetzen. 

Hatte diesen Umbau bei meinem zukünftigen SX auch vor, allerdings reissen sich die Leute nicht gerade um Overdrive2 Gabeln, auch wenn man Steuersatz und Vorbau mit anbietet...


----------



## ride_science (15. November 2013)

Ponch schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren. Alternativ kannst du aber auch eine normale Pike verbauen. Du brauchst nur einen anderen Steuersatz dafür meine ich gelesen zu haben.



Stimmt schon, aber wird halt auch aufwendiger...


----------



## Ponch (15. November 2013)

Sicher. Aber noch aufwendiger wird es eine Pike mit Overdrive 2 zu bekommen (wenn es die, wie schon der vorige Beitrag zeigt, überhaupt geben sollte..).


----------



## ride_science (15. November 2013)

Ponch schrieb:


> Sicher. Aber noch aufwendiger wird es eine Pike mit Overdrive 2 zu bekommen (wenn es die, wie schon der vorige Beitrag zeigt, überhaupt geben sollte..).



Punkt für dich


----------



## active-bikes (15. November 2013)

ride_science schrieb:


> Danke!
> Wenn mir jetzt noch jemand sagt woher ich eine RS Pike mit overdrive 2 bekomme bin ich glücklich.


Besorg dir lieber eine Tapered Pike und tausch das Steuersatzoberteil.
Das kostet nicht viel und du kannst die Gabel bei Bikewechsel auch weiter benutzen.
Pikes haben wir im Laden, bei Interesse am besten PN schreiben.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (15. November 2013)

Puhhh...wenn der Hinterbau noch sensibler ist als der beim Reign find ich das schon fast zu sensibel.
Auf Climb stell ich schon garnicht weil Trail alles schon schluckt und der Dämpfer nicht durchrauscht.


----------



## Ponch (16. November 2013)

Naja, beim Proberollen ist mir nichts von extremer Sensibilität aufgefallen. Das ist bestimmt wieder typisches Bike-Magazin Geschwätz. 
Der Hinterbau schien sehr gut anzusprechen was aber nur positiv ist. Mehr kann ich hoffentlich in der nächsten Woche bei einer Testfahrt berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (16. November 2013)

Okay da haste Recht mit den Bike-Magazin-Geschwätz.
Das Reign ginge wegen dem Sitzwinkel ja auch schlecht bergauf weil man zu sehr von hinter tritt.
Davon merkte ich bis jetzt auch nichts
Für die die sich ein Trance leisten, viel Spaß damit


----------



## Andy71 (16. November 2013)

Bin in den Genuss gekommen das 2014er Trance SX Advanced 27,5 zu testen und zwar unter allen Bedingungen.Nicht nur für ne 1/4 Stunde, sondern auf Touren von ca 3-4 Std.
Ich muß sagen, daß es schon fast ein Bike für alles ist.
Vorne Talas 160 mm, hinten 140 mm. das ganze mit Kashima Coating.
Dazu X0 1 x 11.

Das Bike läuft wirklich sehr perfekt und ausgewogen, klettert super und auch 1 x 11, reicht hier im Bergischen eigentlich aus.

was ich nicht mag (aber evtl. nur Kopfsache), sind die Schwalbe Reifen.
Hans Dampf / Rock Razor.

Aber liegt wohl auch an den fiesen Bedingungen da draußen, was logischer Weise nichts für den Rock Razor ist.

Fazit für mich persönlich ist jedenfalls, daß ein Bike bestellt wird, allerdings in der Aluversion, denn ob man wirklich Carbon braucht, muß jeder für sich selber entscheiden!
Top Bike !!


----------



## Ponch (16. November 2013)

Hi, bei welchem Händler konntest du das Giant denn zur Probe fahren? Und welchen Eindruck hast du von der Verarbeitung gehabt? Ich hoffe, ich kann es in der nächsten Woche mal richtig fahren um mir dann selbst einen richtigen Eindruck zu verschaffen.


----------



## Andy71 (16. November 2013)

Es gab vor kurzem einen "Tag der offenen Tür" im Giant Store Düsseldorf.
Dort wurden auch Touren angeboten, mit den Teamfahrern von Giant und den Testbikes der neuen Flotte.

Die Verarbeitung finde ich top, mir ist nichts negatives aufgefallen.
Sehr schöner cleaner Carbonrahmen, mit Lebenslanger Garantie ( heißt in Deutschland 25 Jahre auf den Erstbesitzer), ist meiner Meinung nach schon 'ne Aussage.

Auch die hauseigenen Parts (Lenker, Vorbau, LR, Stütze) machen einen guten unauffälligen Job.


----------



## Ponch (16. November 2013)

Den hatte ich wegen Urlaub verpasst. Man kann mir aber dort wohl kurzfristig ein Testbike besorgen.
Hast du das Alu SX denn schon bestellt?


----------



## Andy71 (16. November 2013)

Nein noch nicht.
Stecke in Umzugsvorbereitungen, da gibts ne geänderte Prioliste 

Mal sehen, evtl. erst Anfang des Jahres.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fr-andi (16. November 2013)

Jetzt suche ich schon seit gestern... weiss jemand (oder konnte messen) die Dämpferlänge+Hub?
Gruss!


----------



## Ponch (16. November 2013)

Kann ich dir evtl. Montag oder Dienstag sagen. Ich meine es schon irgendwo gelesen zu haben, finde es gerade aber nicht mehr.
An welchen Dämpfer oder welche Umbaumaßnahmen denkst du denn...?


----------



## fr-andi (16. November 2013)

Ponch schrieb:


> Kann ich dir evtl. Montag oder Dienstag sagen. Ich meine es schon irgendwo gelesen zu haben, finde es gerade aber nicht mehr.
> An welchen Dämpfer oder welche Umbaumaßnahmen denkst du denn...?


pssst.. am Montag kann ichs selbst messen  beim Händler am Alumodell!


----------



## active-bikes (17. November 2013)

fr-andi schrieb:


> Jetzt suche ich schon seit gestern... weiss jemand (oder konnte messen) die Dämpferlänge+Hub?
> Gruss!


Die Trance haben 200x51 Dämpfer.


----------



## big_scoop (17. November 2013)

active-bikes schrieb:


> Die Trance haben 200x57 Dämpfer.



Gilt das auch für die 29er Trance Modelle?


----------



## homopus (17. November 2013)

Hab mir auch ein neues aus dem 2014ér Giant-Programm gegönnt.
Derzeit noch weitgehend (bis auf Kurbel, Sattel und Vorbau) in der Original-Ausstattung, wird aber step by step mit hochwertigeren Parts aufgerüstet. 
Macht aber auch so schon eine Top-Figur


----------



## bummel42 (18. November 2013)

@active-bikes: Nein, das Trance 2014 hat 200x51.
 So wie die alten Reign. 200x57 ist das ReignX-Maß.


----------



## dario88 (18. November 2013)

Hat das aktuellere Reign nicht auch 200x57? zumindest meins soweit ich weis (2013)


----------



## active-bikes (18. November 2013)

bummel42 schrieb:


> @_active-bikes_: Nein, das Trance 2014 hat 200x51.
> So wie die alten Reign. 200x57 ist das ReignX-Maß.



Korrekt! 200x51 ist richtig. Hab gerade nachgeschaut.
Sorry für den Fehler !


----------



## fr-andi (18. November 2013)

Ich auch!
Eher sogar  nur 48 Hub mit allen Mittel ..aber kommt schon in die Richtung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (22. November 2013)

welches außenmaß hat denn ein overdrive2 steuersatz? ihr schreibt ja alle, man könne einfach einen reduziersteuersatz verbauen. nur, welchen genau? 1 1/2 auf 1 1/8 oder gibt es welche von 1 1/4 auf 1 1/8? letzteres hab ich noch keine gesehen.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (23. November 2013)

Mein Händler meinte was von einer Hülse/Aufsatz den man bei Giant bekommen würde. Hab mich aber nicht weiter damit beschäfftigt da ich alles original hab.


----------



## sharky (23. November 2013)

das klingt schlüssiger. kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das steuerrohr einen standard-innendurchmesser hat, so dass man einen "Normalen" reduziersteuersatz einbauen kann


----------



## rapsac (24. November 2013)

sharky schrieb:


> das klingt schlüssiger. kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das steuerrohr einen standard-innendurchmesser hat, so dass man einen "Normalen" reduziersteuersatz einbauen kann



Doch. Das obenteil (1 1/8) von ein normales "tapered" semi integriert Lager passt.

Es gibt vielleicht eine hulse vor dem OD2 vorbau, damit er auf eine 1 1/8 gabelrohr passt (wie eine syntace F119 vorbau)


----------



## big_scoop (24. November 2013)

dem würde ich zustimmen, eigentlich müsste man doch nur das Steuerrohr grob ausmessen. ein Semiintegrierter Steuersatz hat 44mm Pressmaß.


----------



## active-bikes (24. November 2013)

Oben passt ein normaler ZS44 Steuersatz. D.h. man kann problemlos jede Gabel einbauen.


----------



## Reactionist (5. Dezember 2013)

Hey Leute,

ich guck mich im Moment nach nem Preiswerten Fully für meine Freundin um. Dabei bin ich auf das Trance 4 gestoßen. Soweit alles ganz solide, wenn auch nicht toll, aber Reifen hat man ja zum Beispiel schnell gewechselt, auch ne Telestütze kann man sich ja mit der Zeit nachkaufen. 
Aber es gibt da eine Variable, die ich nicht einschätzen kann: Weiß jemand, ob der Dämpfer taugt? 

Danke schon mal,

R.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. Dezember 2013)

Leg ein paar Euros drauf und nimm das Trance 3


----------



## homopus (12. Dezember 2013)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Leg ein paar Euros drauf und nimm das Trance 3



sehe ich genauso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolass (16. Februar 2014)

Weiß jemand, ob der CC Double Barrel Air in das Trance 2014 passt? Ich habe gestern versucht einen Vivid Air zu verbauen. Passt platzmäßig leider nicht.


----------



## Sandro-6.0 (17. Februar 2014)

Zum Platz kann ich nichts sagen, allerdings verwendet Giant im Aftermarket nicht erhältliche Oem Dämpfer mit reduziertem Hub (184x44mm anstatt 50mm Hub). Es gibt einen CCDBA in 190x50mm, allerdings bringt das eine Geometrieveränderung mit sich und der Hinterbau könnte am Rahmen anschlagen, falls Du den Hub nicht verminderst.

Habe mein Trance leider noch nicht erhalten und kann daher nicht nachmessen wie viel Hub maximal möglich wäre, fände es aber auch interessant zu wissen, ob das Trance etwas mehr Hub wegsteckt.


----------



## Nicolass (17. Februar 2014)

Das stimmt, Giant verbaut OEM Dämpfer mit reduziertem Hub. Im Trance einen 200x51.
Laut Linkage hat das Trance mit 200x57 einen Federweg von 160mm.
Habe den Dämpfer gerade mal ausgebaut und nachgemessen. Bei einer kombrimierten Dämpferlänge von 143mm berührt der Hinterbau das Sattelrohr. D.h. ein Dämpfer mit 200x57 wird eng  .


----------



## Sandro-6.0 (17. Februar 2014)

Gut zu wissen, ich hatte immer damit geliebäugelt, für den Park meinen 200x57 VanR ins Trance zu schrauben. 
Angeblich soll es ja recht einfach sein, beim Float den Hub zu verändern.... wenn man also auf 55mm gehen könnte, wäre das ne feine Sache.


----------



## active-bikes (18. Februar 2014)

Man kann, wenn man den Dämpfer zerlegt einen Anschlag einbauen und den Hub individuell gestalten. 
Geht bei allen Luftdämpfern.
Falls jemand Interesse hat, wir machen sowas.


----------



## Huebschi (28. März 2016)

Habe mir gerade einen gebrauchten Trance advanced sx Rahmen aus 14 besorgt und warte, dass er kommt.
Suche schon mal Teile zusammen und habe da mal ne Frage:

Wie lang ist das Steuerrohr bzw. wie lang muss der Gabelschaft mindestens sein?
Ach ja, Rahmengröße XL

Hoffe, hier ist noch wer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolass (29. März 2016)

Laut Giant Homepage hat das Steuerrohr eine Länge von 135mm in Gr. XL.
Siehe:
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-at/bikes/model/trance.advanced.sx.27.5/15951/68858/#geometry

Gruß


----------



## Huebschi (30. März 2016)

Danke


----------

